# Hunting Boots



## LKWilliams (14 January 2020)

I have a lovely pair of black leather hunting boots, now I have always polished them, but after all the rain and wet days this season I feel they arent as supple as they were and dont want to risk them cracking.

What do you guys use to clean and care for your boots?


PS.

found the best way to get mud off of breeches/stocks; dishwasher tablet in the washing machine


----------



## spacefaer (14 January 2020)

My partner.  He's the best at boot cleaning  - he valets all my kit.  

Wipe mud off asap  - try not to let it dry.  
Don't put wet boots too near a direct heat source or they will dry and crack. Central heating is ready bad for drying out leather.
Polish with brushes to pt the polish on and off, then buff with a clean dry cloth.  

Don't use anything other than boot polish on the leather otherwise you won't ever be able to get a shine on them . 

You can put leather softener inside the boots if you need to.


----------

